# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Adhesivo RAZECOL 100 para control de plagas en Industrias, Granjas, Cultivos y Establos

## ivonnesasa

Les invito a dar una lectura de sus bondades que ofrece Razecol 100, que tiene como propósito ayudar a llevvar a niveles aceptables la presencia de plagas, siendo a la vez ecoamigable.Temas similares: Article: Agro: buen control integrado de plagas reduce pérdida de producción de cultivos CURSO: EVALUACIÓN DE PLAGAS Y CONTROL BIOLÓGICO DE LOS CULTIVOS Artículo: e-Phyto: sistema de certificación electrónica para el control de plagas y enfermedades CURSO: EVALUACIÓN DE PLAGAS Y  CONTROL BIOLÓGICO DE LOS CULTIVOS Artículo: Perú recibirá asesoría técnica para mejoramiento y control de plagas

----------

